# Paying for Puppies



## Katilea (Jun 24, 2012)

Is it standard practice amongst breeders to only accept cash when people pay for your puppies? 

The person bringing their dogs to see me wednesday says she can only accept cahs and not a cheque, (£650 for apricot boy mini poodle - does this sound about right) though I'm housebound so have no way to get that much cash before Wednesday night. 

Before I ask family member if they can get time off work to take me to the bank this week (after I have seen if they are suitable) I thought I'd ask if this is standard practice or whether I should be suspicious? 

They have a website showing generations of pedigrees so look like a legit breeder and are first to agree to to house call as my electric wheelchair will not get in most people's houses. I've been looking for a dog for 6 months.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm no breeder, but requiring cash payment is a red flag as far as I'm concerned.

Caveat emptor.


----------



## Katilea (Jun 24, 2012)

I have explained that I would have to wait until a family member could get time off to take me to the bank and the cheque would have probably cleared in that time! 

I will not get money before wednesday night but will see if she will still turn up or change her mind about the cheque. 

Ironically Dogs Trust finally got back to me today, asking to do an home assessment next Wednesday, though they don't have any current suitable dogs in and have no idea how long it would be before they did but would keep an eye out for me. 

I said yes to the assessment as a back up plan just in case these puppies weren't suitable or I could tell Inca wasn't gonna get on with them!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cash, cashier's cheque, money order, paypal or email money transfer are the norm. A cheque can take 5 to 15 business days to clear. In the event the cheque does not clear, where does that leave a breeder? They'd have a pup in a home not paid for which could be a very bad scenario.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My breeder would have accepted a check but I paid in cash for all those reasons Arreau mentions.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley's breeder wanted cash. I understand why...


----------



## Katilea (Jun 24, 2012)

I explained I was unable to get that money. Only cash machine I can access is the Asda at end of village and the max it will give is £300 a day so I'd still be £50 short.

I did offer I could pay by paypal if she had an account and that was fairly instant. I was told cheque takes 5 business days to clear and why wouldn't it clear if the money was in my account?


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Personally, I find checks to be a very rare occurrence-and I certainly would never accept one. 

You should do an EMT (email money transfer)! They're very easy, and popular, all it requires is you to have the breeders email (and both of you to have web banking set up-you can do this over the phone or from your computer in many circumstances).

The EMT takes about 20 minutes to process, then you give her a password to accept the money when you want her to have it.


----------



## Katilea (Jun 24, 2012)

what's the difference between a cashiers cheque and me writing a cheque? I can write the cheque there and then and its same money from same account!! 

To get cashiers cheque I have to wait for someone to help me get to the bank which is more work for me as makes me travel sick getting there.

I offered paypal which is same you tell it whose email address you want to send the money to but they have to have an account too.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Paypal is not the same, paypal takes a large fee from the seller. I am not sure what the percent is, but I think it's around 3%. 

A cashiers check is certified, that means that it's as good as cash (you bought the check basically-correct me if I am wrong), you'd never want to "misplace" one because the money is gone once it's gone. 

Basically the breeder does not want your check because it will take her days to receive your money, and while you do have the money in your account you're asking her to put more trust in you that your check will clear. She has no way of being sure that you wont bounce the check and take off with the pup. It's not an accusation, but these days, you never know.

You shouldn't expect her to want to put herself in that situation based off of your good word.

This is very standard practice, the breeders for my dogs would have only taken checks for deposits. Perhaps she will accept your check as a deposit, and when it clears she can deliver your puppy?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Paypal's fee is about 2%


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine will not accept personal checks and actually neither will a lot of people in small business. Too much risk. Cash, money order, cashier check or PayPal only and I understand why. It does not sound strange at all. Pretty standard. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

It isn't suspicious on the breeder's part UNLESS they don't want to give a receipt/documentation stating what was paid and how it was paid with their signature. She may have been burned in the past as a ton of others have with personal checks. I don't even accept personal checks from clients anymore.... Good luck!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

My dog's breeder was fine with a check for the deposit, and I think she would have taken a check for the final payment if I had sent it to her in enough time for the check to clear before picking up the puppy. But, to make things easier, I just brought a money order for the balance to the pick up. I can certainly understand a breeder not wanting to exchange a pup for a check--too much risk, hassle, and / or awkwardness if it doesn't clear. 

--Q


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

As a groomer i won't accept cheques anymore, all too often they bounce. We use bank deposit via internet banking for large sums, is that not available in other countries?


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

A cashier's check is paid for in advance with either cash or the funds that have been debited from your account. It is as good as cash but with a better way to track and a recored for you and the breeder. You can put a stop payment on one if you loose it, but sometimes a bond is required, it can be a lot of paper work. If you don't use the cashiers check you can redeposit it back to your account. The bank would just require a certain endorsment on the back. When we got Lexi we sent a check for the deposit and two weeks later when we picked her up brought cash for the balance.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I take checks...if you trusted them to own one of your puppies..they you should trust them with a check .


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*I sell Shih Tzu's occassionally*

Glad to take check, cash, Paypal, whatever for the deposit. For the balance -- cash only. It's on my website AND my puppy purchase sheet.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The ones I contacted all wanted cash or a cashiers check (even a credit card was okay) unless buying the puppy in full before bringing it home. Then a check was okay (to make sure it clears). It seemed reasonable to me. People hardly use checks anymore anyway (at least I don't). I would want some kind of contract in case there was a problem with the puppy when you take him to the vet. I have never heard of a breeder bringing a puppy to you, though. You have thoroughly checked the breeder out?

As far as getting along with a current dog- that will take a number of weeks to work things out between them. You can't tell in one quick visit.


----------



## Katilea (Jun 24, 2012)

well when i emailed first to mention payment I said do i pay by cheque or do you have one of those card swipy things, and she said she only took cash. 

I asked about paypal, I didn't know about email transfer thing, I'm guessing she doesn't as she didn't mention it as an alternative. 

I'll check email again when get back from Inca's walk to see if she has answered and would accept paypal. I've never had any problems with paypal and when you said HUGE account I was thinking they want like half !! 2% not really HUGE amount! 

I'll see if puppy is suitable first then maybe I can get someone to take me into town, not a journey I enjoy as spend next day recovering too (have vestibular ataxia thats why I'm housebound!). Maybe if my bro has enough he can go get £650 cash to bring me and I write him a cheque or something.

I told a friend and they said maybe she only wants cash cos she claiming benefits or something and doesn't want to declare her puppies as income, as someone on here initially said, (first person to reply I think) that it was suspicious! ..as surely if it was someone's business they would have multiple ways for a customer to pay like a credit card machine etc?


----------



## only me (May 24, 2012)

I paid cash for Pepe - I didn't ask if she'd take a cheque so don't know if she would have done or not.

I paid £850 - he's a parti standard.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Most breeders are only selling a few pups a year, so would be unlikely to be set up with facilities to accept credit cards. Like you, I am in the UK. Sophy's breeder was happy to accept a cheque, with additional identification; Poppy's more experienced breeder insisted on cash, and unfortunately forgot to tell me in advance! Driving around lanes in a part of the country I did not know at all, hunting for cash points that would accept my various cards, and squeezing the maximum cash withdrawal from each before trying to find my way back to my starting point in the gathering darkness was not an experience I would want to repeat. Be grateful you were warned!

I can see that it is difficult for you, but I don't think there is anything sinister behind it. It only needs one breeder to have had a payment cheque bounced or cancelled, and the experience will be shared around the community and all will avoid that method of payment. Good luck with your puppy - I hope it all works out. I think I may have seen the litter on Champdogs? If so, they look lovely!


----------



## Katilea (Jun 24, 2012)

I only have one village shop in next village I can get in with chair they have cashback up to a certain amount. I asked if ok if gave her £100 deposit in cash, write a cheque for the rest and she take puppy home until it clears and she has money in her bank... she talked to her husband and agreed to this. 

So if he is suitable, (I'm sure he will be but it kind of rests on Inca's reaction as long as she doesn't instantly hate him!) we will take measurements so I can order his collar, coat, harness etc with crate and will have everything ready for when she brings him back for good. 

So just a mad tidy up now before tomorrow evening.. lol! She wanted to come at night so her husband can drive and she sit in back with puppies as it's first time they have been in a car. So I'm 'quietly excited' and fingers crossed Inca falls in love with him too cos I already bought a load of puppy teething toys off Amazon.. lol! :0)


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Even if she didn't declare her puppies as income (and if they're registered I highly doubt she's not since there would be a sales record trail) she would be no worse than waitresses, hairdressers, cleaners etc who only declare a portion of their tips when they do their taxes. They're not shady are they?


All those fees really add up for business owners. It's all part of overhead.

This woman is clearly trying to keep her overhead as low as she can, from what I know about breeding there is a high overhead cost, and profits are little to non-existent in many cases.

Merchant fee's for a basic account where you live and at your sales volume would be 3.4% plus 30c, or in this case you'd be asking her to eat a $22 fee.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

here in the usa if you have a smartphone and a data plan you can use an app to process credit cards. i use square up and intuit gopayments (square clears to my account faster) for my business. rates are good. paypal has a similar app and swiper thingy too. 

i had someone come and do work on my house (installed a sink/cabinet base * counter in my kitchen) and he processed through his square. 

that said, in the 10 years + i've been in business (not dogs, i make soaps and body care & do wholesale, markets & artist shows and web based retail). during that time i have had very few checks bounce.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

tintlet said:


> I take checks...if you trusted them to own one of your puppies..they you should trust them with a check .


Perfect! 

Katilea, Good luck with your puppy meeting. I hope things work out with Inca too. I understand that a small business may not be set up for credit cards. Perhaps if PayPal works best for you, you could offer to pay the associated 2% charge.


----------



## only me (May 24, 2012)

I meant to say in my last post that when I went to view the pups at 4 weeks old I gave her a deposit of £100, and paid the rest when I collected him.

How exciting! How old is he? Have you got a name? I do hope Inca takes to him. My spaniel was horrified when I brought Pepe home and tried desperately to keep out of his way, but Pepe wouldn't take no for an answer and they now play together all the time

Don't spend too much money on collars, coats etc as he will grow!

Looking forward to the next instalment!


----------



## Katilea (Jun 24, 2012)

I thought of that. I'll just get a cheaper but decent collar (don't want it to snap) until he's fully grown then he'll get a nice leather one like Inca has an a good coat. she has a Hurtta jacket for winter really good waterproof and fleece inside but I don't know if Hurtta makes them for small breeds? 

As it will be cold by the time he can come on walks with us I found a little coat for small dogs with built in harness, waterproof on outside and fleece inside and its not badly priced for smallest sizes. It will do for his first winter! and I have a variety of leads here already, think I still have Inca's long training line somewhere! 

I really like the nickname JJ its easy for me to say to call him and its one of few names I can say really clearly, it will be short for Jesse Jay! 

We have loads of toys with Inca been 11 so for xmas I just wrap up some of her puzzles she finds too easy. I did get her the newest nina ottosson one earlier in the year (looks like lego pieces) but realised it was gonna be way too easy for her so she's never used it. Only thing I needed really are puppy teething toys as don't have any. 

I'll try and get photo tomorrow night! 

Thanks to everybody for advice.. no doubt I'll be back for more!! :0)


----------



## only me (May 24, 2012)

JJ/Jesse Jay's good - are you a fan of The Voice?

I've just had a look at the Hurtta website - very good stuff, but couldn't really tell if they do anything for little dogs.

I've got one Nina Ottosson toy - the tornado I think it's called. Pepe and the spaniel do it properly, the terrier just turns it upside down to get the treats. Will get different ones for Christmas.

Have you got a suitable brush and comb? Poodles have to put up with so much grooming, it's a good idea to get them used to it right from the start!

Bet you're counting the hours!


----------



## Katilea (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi

He won't be staying from tomorrow as we're just meeting then she bringing him back when I got everything delivered and the money has gone into her account. 

Can you recommend good comb and brush for poodles? This is my first breed that needs professional grooming. Inca has fine short hair but alot of it! 

I need a crate too but no-one answered my post on crate sizes for miniature poodles! I like this one it would seem quite spacious for play and rest. 

Puppy Playpen | Puppy Products

I thought groomers might have good shampoo and brushes for poodles. 

I know someone who has a 13" mini poodle and have seen her in a Hurtta jacket so we should be able to get one when he reaches his full size. I'll do a seperate post for feeding cos I never had dog this small and need to know what chews are safe to give and how much to feed. 

No I don't watch the voice lol... I'm old enough to remember the 80's and Diagnosis Murder there was a cute little Dr called Jesse Travis who I had a whopping crush on! ... Jay cos Jay is one of my favourite names for boy or girl.


----------



## only me (May 24, 2012)

I got my brushes and combs from groomers-online, though there will be people on here who are much more expert than me who could tell you the best sort. I got a Groomers Pin Brush, a Groomers Slicker brush, a Karlie coarse comb and a greyhound combination comb. Seem very good quality.

The puppy pen looks gorgeous - there are probably much cheaper ones from some of the online pet stores (petplanet, petsathome, petsupermarket) but I don't suppose they'd be as nice as that one! Groomers do have a telephone number and email address on their website, so perhaps you could ask them if the size would be suitable. I think I emailed them with a query about something, and they did get back quite quickly.

Is there a mobile groomer in your area for when he is old enough to be clipped? Just wondered if that would be easier for you because of your mobility problems.


----------



## Katilea (Jun 24, 2012)

yeah they're is. She's further down I usually pass the sign she puts at the end of her road when I've gone down to the Asda on the scooter. I can't think of the name but it's something witty..lol! I know roughly where she is.

I'll probably find it on google somewhere, most businesses have a website now. if all else fails I'll send my sister-in-law down to follow the signs to her house and go ask her!! :biggrin:

Why would I need a greyhound comb for a poodle?? or have you also got a greyhound?..lol


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Katilea said:


> Why would I need a greyhound comb for a poodle?? or have you also got a greyhound?..lol


I wondered the same thing. It was ages before I realised Greyhound was the company that originally made that style of comb...


----------



## only me (May 24, 2012)

Thanks fjm! Sorry for the confusion - it's just a type of comb.

No, I don't have a greyhound, though I'd love to be able to give a home to a retired racer, they're wonderful dogs. 

Hope it all goes well today and Inca approves of little JJ!


----------



## Katilea (Jun 24, 2012)

lol! ok

I was on petplanet last night till midnight looking for stuff for his xmas stocking.... have baskets from a few shops lined up in tabs once I know his size.. lol!

I do hope this goes well, don't know what I'll do if it doesn't! 

Back to the tidying! They aren't coming till 7.30pm so gives me plenty of time!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

As a small business I personally take checks & cash but I no longer will ever do Credit Cards. I have only had a few checks maybe 1x a year bounce & the owner has always come right by & squared up except for 1 person we had to track down for 2x before they came in & paid. That client has bounced 2 checks so I no longer except checks from that client. I had 1 client burn me by writing a check, declaring she knew it was good & then skipped town. So I was out $40.00. I have been robbed by the credit card company for more money than that. 2x now a client came in with the CC bill & the CC company charged them 2x for the same service. We had our records from the end of the day tally showing only 1 CC for services. All had been sent into the CC company showing proof that we only charged 1x for the service BUT the CC company would not pay use so I have had more than $100.00 taken from me by the CC company. I won't ever use a CC again. Would rather have a check with a valid drivers license.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

outwest said:


> The ones I contacted all wanted cash or a cashiers check (even a credit card was okay) unless buying the puppy in full before bringing it home. Then a check was okay (to make sure it clears). It seemed reasonable to me. People hardly use checks anymore anyway (at least I don't). I would want some kind of contract in case there was a problem with the puppy when you take him to the vet. I have never heard of a breeder bringing a puppy to you, though. You have thoroughly checked the breeder out?
> 
> As far as getting along with a current dog- that will take a number of weeks to work things out between them. You can't tell in one quick visit.


When I purchased Fallen, the breeder offered to have her brother drive him down to me for a small fee (gas money) and I paid for him in cash on the same day, got a receipt and all his papers


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

tintlet said:


> I take checks...if you trusted them to own one of your puppies..they you should trust them with a check .


That was exactly what I was going to say!!


----------

